# Vaperite - New Product Thread



## Vaperite South Africa (3/3/17)

This thread will be dedicated to bringing you every new product that we add to our already extensive product range. We have just placed huge orders with multiple suppliers and have lots of new and awesome hardware and e-liquid brands arriving. Keep a look out for this thread, as we post, to see what we have just received.

We have a new range of a leading international e-liquid brand arriving next week (12 flavours) and we will post it here. The teaser is R280 per 60ml bottle.

*Just did our costing on the new USA e-liquid range and have decided to pass on the great USD/ZAR exchange rate and will be selling this brand at R250 per 60ml bottle!!
Click HERE to view this new range*​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (3/3/17)

First up from Vaperite is the Wismec Reuleaux DNA 200 Limited Edition Bronze. It is selling out fast and we have ordered a bunch more that will arrive later this month. Still a few left on our website and at some of our stores.

Here's the link to view the Wismec Reuleaux DNA 200 Limited Edition Bronze from Vaperite

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (6/3/17)

Vaperite brings you the Council of Vapor Royal Hunter X RDA at only R695 each.

Vaperite also has the Council of Vapor Royal Hunter X RDA sleeves in red, blue and green at only R170 each.

Currently only available online but heading to our shops during the course of this week. 
Please call ahead if you plan on purchasing from our shops to avoid disappointment.​
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (7/3/17)

*Vaperite is introducing 10 additional flavours to our Uncle Junks range of e-liquid*

Vaperite is expanding our international e-liquid range by adding 10 additional flavours from Uncle Junks of California, USA. This brings to 12 the number of flavours from Uncle Junks and they are simply awesome

*HERE'S THE KICKER - ONLY R250 PER 60ML BOTTLE

(This range is currently only available online but will be distributed
to our 8 retail outlets during the course of the next 10 days)*

*Click Here To View All Uncle Junks Flavours Sold By Vaperite*

First up is their brand new flavour of which we are the first retailer worldwide to offer it for sale. Uncle Junks Pineapple Feathers is bursting with the taste of fresh pineapple and feathered with a sweet flavor confection of gummies. 


And here is the rest of the range all of which we now offer for sale except for Honey Do






​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (18/3/17)

Vaperite introduces the Coilart Mage Mech Tricker Kit

Now in stock in the multicolour resin version. All stores will be stocked by Tuesday 21 March. Bedford Village, Grayston Shopping Centre and Green Valley Shopping Centre have stock as of 18 March.

Or Buy Online by clicking HERE (Specify your colour preference in the "notes" text box when checking out)

Limited supply so get yours as soon as you can

*R1195 Each*

24mm diameter
125mm overall height
Magnetic fire button
Billet brass construction
Multicolour resin coating
Features adjustable atomizer connection
24K Gold plated deck
Adjustable airflow

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (31/3/17)

Introducing the latest addition to the Vaperite international e-liquid range, Naked 100

This appears to be the hottest juice brand in the USA at the moment and so we had to bring it in. After visiting a few vape shops in NY and Boston and getting feedback from various suppliers, they all said: "YOU HAVE TO CARRY THIS JUICE"

Available from Vaperite in 60ml bottle size and 0, 3 and 6 mg strength at only R280 per bottle

CLICK ON THE IMAGE BELOW TO GO TO OUR WEBSITE PAGE FOR THESE PRODUCTS

WE WILL ALSO HAVE ALL THESE FLAVOURS AT THE ECIGSSA MEET AT 20% OFF




​


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (5/5/17)

NEW STOCK JUST ARRIVED

AVAILABLE NOW ON OUR WEBSITE AND WILL BE IN OUR SHOPS DURING THE COURSE OF NEXT WEEK

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/5/17)

Look what just arrived. New Deluxe Pancake Man 60ml and Unicorn Cakes 90ml (3 x 30ml Unicorns) from Vape Breakfast Classics. 

Pricing and shop release date to follow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (8/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Look what just arrived. New Deluxe Pancake Man 60ml and Unicorn Cakes 90ml (3 x 30ml Unicorns) from Vape Breakfast Classics.
> 
> Pricing and shop release date to follow.
> View attachment 93921



Nice... I've been dying to try the pancake man delux


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/5/17)

Amir said:


> Nice... I've been dying to try the pancake man delux


You won't be disappointed. I've been dying for it to arrive as my staff "stole" my sample.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (8/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> You won't be disappointed. I've been dying for it to arrive as my staff "stole" my sample.



please advise as soon as it becomes available. put me down for a 3mg. Keep it in your pocket for me and don't let it even touch the shelves lol


----------



## Amir (8/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> You won't be disappointed. I've been dying for it to arrive as my staff "stole" my sample.



My order is in!!!


----------



## skola (9/5/17)

Hey @Vaperite South Africa, has Pancake man Deluxe been delivered to your grayston branch already?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/5/17)

skola said:


> Hey @Vaperite South Africa, has Pancake man Deluxe been delivered to your grayston branch already?



On its way there this afternoon. Other stores such as Bedford Village and Eastgate are already stocked

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (9/5/17)

When are u bringing in rabies rda by desire?

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/5/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> When are u bringing in rabies rda by desire?
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk



My staff don't like the look of the build deck but always happy to special order if you really want one


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (9/5/17)

Pls find out price, and private pm me

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (11/5/17)

@Vaperite South Africa - does the bedford village store have stock of the G Class in store?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/5/17)

Yiannaki said:


> @Vaperite South Africa - does the bedford village store have stock of the G Class in store?



Yes they do. The new G Class carbon fibre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/5/17)

Vaperite brings you the SXMini G Class Mod in carbon fibre

This is a class topping mod with a one year limited manufacturer's warranty (3 months on the USB port)

Click here to view on our website

​


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/4/18)

It's been a while so here are some of the latest items we have added to our shops and online store:

HexOhm V3

Vaporesso Revenger NRG 5ml Kit

Vaporesso Swag Kit

Horizontech Falcon 5ml tank

VandyVape Kylin Mini RTA

Smok TFV12 Prince Atomizer

Smok Stick X8 Starter Kit

Smok TFV8 X-Baby 4ml atomizer

Geekvape Flask Liquid Dispenser

Digiflavor Drop RDA

Wotofo Bravo 4.5ml RTA

NEW E-LIQUID BRANDS AND FLAVOURS:

Check out all the new Local brands and flavours

Check out all the new International brands and flavours


----------

